# Paranormal Activity While Camping



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

OK folks:


Not a lot happening on this forum for a while so I thought I'd stir the pot a little. 



Has anyone had any paranormal experiences (Bigfoot, ghosts, UFO's etc.) while camping? There seems be be a lot of interest on the travel channel so thought it may be an interesting discussion here.


I figured I'd post here vs around the campfire and see what appears.:wink::vs_whistle:


----------



## Wehappycampers (Oct 20, 2018)

Does raccoons eatting my cookies count


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

Paranormal activities during camping sound very interesting and horrible as well. I'm a person who doesn't care about anything that's not natural until I'm on a discussion related to paranormal activities.

And after a discussion, I feel like around me everywhere something paranormal is happening. Whether it's in my house, or I'm traveling, camping somewhere.


----------



## Wendigo (Dec 31, 2019)

Every time I have thought I was being tracked by a bigfoot or chupacabra it always turns out to just be a bear or cougar.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I come from England, and have been to some stately homes and castles, including The Tower of London, which I would think should have some awesome ghosts, but I've not seen or heard anything, so no, don't believe in the paranormal. The chapel within the walls of The Tower, where the three queens, who were beheaded are buried (Lady Jane Grey, Anne Bolyn and Katherine Howard) is reputedly to be haunted and some beefeaters have seen ghostly lights as they pass by the chapel


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

frankgibbons said:


> Paranormal activities during camping sound very interesting and horrible as well. I'm a person who doesn't care about anything that's not natural until I'm on a discussion related to paranormal activities.
> 
> And after a discussion, I feel like around me everywhere something paranormal is happening. Whether it's in my house, or I'm traveling, camping somewhere.


agree your opinion


----------



## blackpanther (May 14, 2020)

I never experienced any paranormal thing to happen while camping but it just sucks if you have a friend who sees one and because of that I do get conscious and little scared so my tip is don't bring a friend who could see one.


----------



## tonyspark (Jun 9, 2020)

Wehappycampers said:


> Does raccoons eatting my cookies count Gas fitter service​



That's hilarious! You made me laugh thanks.


----------



## bozemanroof (Jul 2, 2020)

So many creepy stories take place in the woods!
www.bozemanmtroofing.com


----------

